# 3DS Emulator Project



## hotsushi-kun (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello guys. We're going to make our own Nintendo 3DS Emulator on your own! We will have to hack it and play for eternetey!!!!


----------



## McHaggis (Jan 12, 2013)

Come again?


----------



## lismati (Jan 12, 2013)

Learn english, post bullshit. Not the other way around


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 12, 2013)

hotsushi-kun said:


> Hello guys. We're going to make our own Nintendo 3DS Emulator on your own! We will have to hack it and play for eternetey!!!!


Yes please, can't wait for it!


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 12, 2013)

hotsushi-kun said:


> Hello guys. We're going to make our own Nintendo 3DS Emulator on your own! We will have to hack it and play for eternetey!!!!


what?...


----------



## KuRensan (Jan 12, 2013)

I think I left my 3DS on Mars BRB


----------



## NeoGohan (Jan 12, 2013)

Most ambicious project ever


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 12, 2013)

Eternity is the proper spelling.
And.... Have fun with the development.


----------



## hundredhead (Jan 12, 2013)

His enthusiasm is actually getting me hyped up for some reason.


----------



## Devin (Jan 12, 2013)

Rydian already has a working 3DS emulator. It's built into S.C.R.E.W.

Link.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 12, 2013)

hotsushi-kun said:


> Hello guys. We're going to make our own Nintendo 3DS Emulator on your own! We will have to hack it and play for eternetey!!!!


You cannot use engrish to hack a 3ds.

It can be used to make laughter. Thank you. ^^


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Jan 12, 2013)

hotsushi-kun said:


> Hello guys. We're going to make our own Nintendo 3DS Emulator on your own! We will have to hack it and play for eternetey!!!!


Do you know how to code an emulator?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2013)

What is this I don't even.



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I once made a 3DS emulator, then I took a reality to the knee.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry, but your 3DS emulator is in another castle.


----------



## GTRagnarok (Jan 13, 2013)

This is great news. My PC is pretty slow though. Where can I download more gigahurts to make it go faster?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 13, 2013)

my 3ds emulater

\


----------



## Pleng (Jan 13, 2013)

Snailface said:


> You cannot use engrish to hack a 3ds.
> 
> It can be used to make *the* laughter. Thank*s* you. ^^


 
Fixed that for you


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I once made a 3DS emulator, then I took a reality to the knee.


I once made a knee, but then I took a reality in the 3DS.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 13, 2013)

Riigghhht, just be sure not to end up with a ds or gba emulator


----------



## MushGuy (Jan 13, 2013)

hotsushi-kun said:


> Hello guys. We're going to make our own Nintendo 3DS Emulator on your own! We will have to hack it and play for eternetey!!!!


Easier said than done taken to n00bish levels. Can we request a lock? This is going nowhere.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 13, 2013)

omg there needs to be a post requirement to post in the EoF


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 13, 2013)

Sooo has been.. i play 3DS games on my GBA for years.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 13, 2013)

koimayeul said:


> Sooo has been.. i play 3DS games on my GBA for years.


iv been  playing my psp vita on my 3ds since 2005


----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2013)

I play my Wii on my GBA. 

Not even kidding.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 13, 2013)

WOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally SOMEone is making a 3ds emulator  i can't wait!!! Lol i hope you guys get this project done soon and no offense but this better be real/legit and not bullshit like this previously thought up 3ds emulator  please keep us (mainly me) updated about this.


----------



## hotsushi-kun (Jan 13, 2013)

We're going to Call as "3DSZero"


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 13, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> omg there needs to be a post requirement to post in the EoF


That was originally in the 3DS section and moved to here.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 13, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> That was originally in the 3DS section and moved to here.


there needs to be a post requirement to post in the 3DS hacking


----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2013)

There needs to be a post requirement to post on the forum.


----------



## KABASHII (Jan 13, 2013)

hey is really coming out a 3ds emulator or is this just a fake,,and is this is tru when will it come out pleasee tell me i love it


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> omg there needs to be a post requirement to post in the EoF


+1 and I even gave you a like.

I have spoken!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 13, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


>


 
LOL Nope.


----------



## KABASHII (Jan 15, 2013)

hey are you working on it because i cant waittttt,please tell us moreeee D


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 15, 2013)

KABASHII said:


> hey are you working on it because i cant waittttt,please tell us moreeee D


 
Oh yeah, he told me to tell you he failed


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 15, 2013)

KABASHII said:


> hey are you working on it because i cant waittttt,please tell us moreeee D


I sure hope you are kidding


----------



## KABASHII (Jan 15, 2013)

oohhhh fuckk it i though realli that is going to be one because im waiting for itt fuck itttt


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 15, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


>


 











Lol


----------



## MushGuy (Jan 19, 2013)

KABASHII said:


> oohhhh fuckk it i though realli that is going to be one because im waiting for itt fuck itttt


Told ya, n00b.


----------

